# [Italian NR] Paolo Rosson BLD single 3.18.44



## Rosson91 (Mar 20, 2009)

[youtube]4fnS5JWgElU&[/youtube]


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2009)

mamma mia!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> mamma mia!



Haha!

Good solve! Congratz on the record!


----------



## TaiCheese (Mar 21, 2009)

Well done Rosson. You have done Italy proud.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice solve! I need to learn to memo


----------



## Rosson91 (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks. This was my first BLD solve in competition and i did it quite slowly because i didn't want to get a DNF....


----------

